# Rosqvist - Chinese small insects



## Dividend (Mar 14, 2008)

Chinese small insects

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wrote this when i lived in Beijing, China, the apartment had a lot of insects.

Feel free to give comments, on what I can do better, or what i can skip completely

http://www.dragoncolour.com/Rosqvist_-_Chinese_small_insects.mp3

The title would maybe sound better as Small Chinese Insects, but who cares


----------

